# Moving to Dallas



## ChuckDiesel

Hey all. I just found out I will be moving to Dallas in June. I had previously expected to be going to East TN but now its Dallas. I have been there probably 5-6 times and know it is a fun city with a lot to do. Tell me a little bit about the biking scene there, both mountain and road. I joined DORBA and there is a lot of mountain info there. Is there something similar for the road biking scene, like a club or group I should join?

I'll be living in Uptown and working Downtown. Is there any chance I will be able to go on a road ride from my place Uptown without having to drive somewhere first? I live in NYC right so am good with traffic for a bit to get to a good road. What are the chances that there are trails close to either that I could hit up before or after work? What would be the best/closest options for me? 

Also, what is the racing scene like? I love racing both road and mountain and hope to start CX this upcoming season. I would guess there are quite a few teams in the area. I would love to get hooked up with one of them and race for them.

Any info appreciated. Thanks, Chuck


----------



## JBA

My Dad and brother live in the DFW area, there are plenty of roads to ride just north of Lewisville and in and around the Dallas area. 

Check out Bicycling Links - Bike Mart, Bikemart, Richardson, Dallas, Frisco, Texas for more info. They have a bunch of links listed there.


----------



## jpaschal01

Most folks in uptown end up riding to White Rock Lake and then making loops around the lake. Each loop is about 9 miles.

There are also several clubs and shops for you to check out. JBA mention Richardson Bike Mart (RBM). They have a location near White Rock Lake and probably do a Saturday ride out of the shop. Their Richardson location is much, much larger and has a larger array of rides to choose from. A few others to check out are:
- Plano Bicycle Association: you would have to drive to get to their rides up north. I ride with this group because it is a lot more organized than the RBM rides. Each PBA ride has a leader and the folks are very good about communicating, following traffic laws, and riding safely. http://www.planobicycle.org/
- Greater Dallas Bicyclists - don't know much about this group, but they have more rides "in" Dallas that would probably work for you since you'll be in uptown. http://www.greaterdallasbicyclists.com/index.html

Shops to check out when you get to town:
- Richardson Bike Mart - Richardson location - very few shops this large anywhere. You can look at bikes for hours in there. (Trek, Specialized, Felt, Cervelo, Pinarello)
- Plano Cycling & Fitness - Great shop, very helpful staff. (Cannondale, Specialized, Pinarello, Wilier, Look)
- Bicycles Plus - 4 locations but smaller shops (at least the ones I've been in). (BMC, Cannondale, Felt, Scott, Trek)
- Dallas Bike Works - located on the north side of White Rock Lake. (Jamis, Calnago, Orbea).

Also, next to Dallas Bike Works is a new restaurant: Dallas Bicycle Cafe http://dallasbicyclecafe.com/ I haven't been able to check it out yet, but it looks cool.


----------



## jpaschal01

an if you are here by June 9th, check out the Collin Classic: http://www.collinclassic.org/home.html


----------



## ScottsSupersix

Do you have a road bike? I ride in Dallas with several ride groups, slowest rides average around 16mph, highest around 20mph, anywhere from 25 to 60 mile rides. White Rock Lake is great and beautiful, but there is alot of pedestrian traffic and max speed is typically under 16mph. Depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## ChuckDiesel

Thanks for all the info. Sounds like there is no shortage of group rides going on all around the city. I'll probably be limited to longer rides only on the weekend but hopefully can get in a few week day rides as well. I ride both road and mountain and race both. Probably try my luck at CX this fall as well. I think White Rock Lake might be a good early morning option during the weekday and hopefully can get a few night rides in as well. What's the total elevation for a lap of White Rock Lake? I know there aren't any major hills in the DFW but are there any decent ones for hill repeats? Thanks again.


----------



## ScottsSupersix

The biggest hill in Dallas I ride is actually in Plano on Windhaven Pkwy, a few miles west of the Dallas North Tollway. If you want to do some hill repeats, park near the restaurants, Geckos or Zen, and the hill is a few hundred yards to the west. If you do it, report back how many times you were able to repeat and your average speed on the climbs. We usually hit it about 16 miles into our regular ride, we are lucky to hit 12 mph on the way up. As a comparison, we hit 42 mph on the way down. Enjoy!


----------



## jpaschal01

Windhaven kills me. Granted, I'm a big guy. I live near there so I've started working it into my solo rides at least once. Here is the details on the hill from Strava: http://app.strava.com/segments/666802


----------



## ScottsSupersix

Wow jpaschal, Strava shows the top four men hit 21/22mph going up that hill? I suppose if they powered down Windhaven, hit the green light at Plano Pkwy, and then hit the hill at speed that would not be that difficult. Dead stop at Plano Pkwy, then up the hill, I think a much different story. I would love to know what bike and gearing they used for their ascent!


----------



## Andrew L

Do any of y'all do the RBM Frisco ride on Saturday mornings?


----------



## mriddle

*I moved to Ft Worth 2 years ago*

You'll have no trouble finding great rides in the DFW area, and plenty of great people on those rides. 

My only issue is riding in 100 degree plus heat for 3/4 months of the year. You will however enjoy better year round riding conditions than you did in NYC. Spring, Fall, and Winter are great, Summer is all about survival. If you are arriving in June, and survive until Labor Day, you'll be fine...


----------



## jpaschal01

ScottsSupersix said:


> Wow jpaschal, Strava shows the top four men hit 21/22mph going up that hill? I suppose if they powered down Windhaven, hit the green light at Plano Pkwy, and then hit the hill at speed that would not be that difficult. Dead stop at Plano Pkwy, then up the hill, I think a much different story. I would love to know what bike and gearing they used for their ascent!


No kidding! They obviously have skills I don't!


----------



## David Loving

You'll get to lovin' the heat. Mo' better with more suffering' - Dallas' Katy Trail and White Rock Lake work great from Uptown. You are all set.


----------



## blueapplepaste

Super easy to get some good biking from where you are. I live in downtown and take the Santa Fe trail up to whiterock lake. From uptown you'll be able to take the Katy trail (though I hate riding on it, just too busy most weekends). Either way, I think whiterock is great for biking. As others have said its 9 miles around the lake, so its very easy to do laps and rack up the miles. There a a couple of off shoots around the lake that have some good hills for doing sprints, etc as well.


----------



## ChuckDiesel

Thanks again for all the info. I'm looking forward to making the move. As for the heat, I can hold my own in the heat as I'm a Mississippi native and have been riding for few years in the 100 degree and 100% humidity. I usually just ride very early in the morning or at dusk/night.


----------



## BigTex_BMC

Gross!


----------



## maverick777

Andrew L said:


> Do any of y'all do the RBM Frisco ride on Saturday mornings?


I just got my bike and I've been looking at that ride and the ones that Plano Bike Associaition runs.

Looking to get my feet wet in a few weeks when I'm in town.

In the mean time, I'm practicing clipping in and out of my pedals.


----------



## Andrew L

maverick777 said:


> I just got my bike and I've been looking at that ride and the ones that Plano Bike Associaition runs.
> 
> Looking to get my feet wet in a few weeks when I'm in town.
> 
> In the mean time, I'm practicing clipping in and out of my pedals.


I rode with PBA for the first time this past weekend and it was great!! There were about 60 riders so we split up into two groups (this happened naturally after the first 4-5 miles due to speed) I'm coming back from a knee injury sto we finished 40 miles at 16.8 mph. They have rides everywhere from 11mph avg up to 20+ mph.


----------



## Creakyknees

From Uptown, lots of riders do White Rock Lake, and then the "South Loop" which is actually several related routes. 

http://www.miragecycling.org/events/training-rides/

Riders also pedal from Uptown to Cedar Hill (South side of Dallas) where there are plenty of big hills for you. 

Road, track and CX racing, hang out on the forum and event calendars at txbra.org
http://txbra.org/forum3/
http://txbra.org/events/index.asp?page=monthly

Thursday nights, cirteriums at Fair Park, very close to downtown/uptown.
http://www.kingracinggroup.com/files/KRG-ThursdayNight-2012.pdf


----------



## combfilter

Since you mtb also go ride "big cedar" in cedar hill. It's about 20min south of downtown dallas. The climbing will surprise you. In our race out there last month in 18mi. there was 3k feet of climbing. Not bad for being that close to dallas.

As others stated, white rock lake is the big cycling area that you can get in good miles without cars.


----------



## JoinSTCC

*Guy on Kestrel*



ScottsSupersix said:


> The biggest hill in Dallas I ride is actually in Plano on Windhaven Pkwy, a few miles west of the Dallas North Tollway. If you want to do some hill repeats, park near the restaurants, Geckos or Zen, and the hill is a few hundred yards to the west. If you do it, report back how many times you were able to repeat and your average speed on the climbs. We usually hit it about 16 miles into our regular ride, we are lucky to hit 12 mph on the way up. As a comparison, we hit 42 mph on the way down. Enjoy!


Ok I have been making Windhaven part of my weekend rides. Without fail I regularly see a guy on a black Kestrel, no helmet and earbuds.....he is on the big hill and also looping through the industrial park.......has anyone else seen him, why doesn't the guy get a clue?


----------



## jhbeeton

*Movin in*

Having been transplanted from southern Ontario last Mach and baptized by fire in riding through one of the hottest summers on record and hooking up with the McKinney velo crew, I can tell you the you will be a better rider than you are now if you can grit it out. I raced almost every disciPline over the course of the last 12 months ( track/mtn/cross/road and hell even the celebrated gravel grinders!!!). You just need to toughen up with the sun, wind, heat and some of the toughest sons-a-guns this side of the red river

You can race/ride almost everyday of the week and road trips take you to all four corners of the state

Spring is road season, early summer crit & track, late summer back to road, October brings out the cross fanatics ( like a cat 1who races a single speed fixie with file treads even in the mud!!!!) mtn has a spring and fall series and then there's rallies/ fundraisers/ bike rodeo's to raise awareness. 


Get the message 

Come north up to the morning velo ride sometime... Great tour of the ranch lands NE of the city and a hell of a great small town city ctr

JH


----------



## ScottsSupersix

Rode the Collin Classic today, starting up at Mckinney High School with 62 miles of fun across the countryside with great support and break points. Definitely one to put on the list for next year!


----------



## jpaschal01

ScottsSupersix said:


> Rode the Collin Classic today, starting up at Mckinney High School with 62 miles of fun across the countryside with great support and break points. Definitely one to put on the list for next year!


I rode it too. It was also my first Collin Classic. It was great and my friends at the Plano Bicycle Association knew what would hit the spot. Popsicles!!

But since I grew up in McKinney when it was a 1 high school town, I do have to correct you - we started from McKinney North High School.


----------



## notquitethere

Looking for someone to ride with periodically on weekends. I am in Plano only a mile or 2 from where PBA group rides start but here's the deal. I am new and not fast, but faster than the beginners and willing to do more miles. Problem is when you "step-up" there are additional stops that make it take longer. I am looking for some people to ride at 14-15 average for 28-30 miles - no stops. I like to get out get it done and get home to spend the weekend with the kids - being on the road until 11 or 12 just doesn't fit my lifestyle.

I ride occasionally with my cousin who is similar pace and style, but he is in Southlake and it would be nice to have a local group of guys to ride with.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jpaschal01

notquitethere said:


> Looking for someone to ride with periodically on weekends. I am in Plano only a mile or 2 from where PBA group rides start but here's the deal. I am new and not fast, but faster than the beginners and willing to do more miles. Problem is when you "step-up" there are additional stops that make it take longer. I am looking for some people to ride at 14-15 average for 28-30 miles - no stops. I like to get out get it done and get home to spend the weekend with the kids - being on the road until 11 or 12 just doesn't fit my lifestyle.
> 
> I ride occasionally with my cousin who is similar pace and style, but he is in Southlake and it would be nice to have a local group of guys to ride with.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Through the summer, our PBA rides start at 7:00, so you should easily be done with the Step Up ride by 10:00.

Another option would be the slower group that rides out of the Tri Shop at the corner of Windhaven and Communications, just west of the Tollway. Not sure of their pace though.

I have a 6 year old, so I know what your talking about. I've made the decision to ride when we don't have his sports stuff, but don't miss his stuff to ride. It is tough to juggle.


----------



## notquitethere

Thanks, I'll check out the Tri Shop - see if I can find their schedule of rides. Luckily we don't have much in the way of sports conflicts - my 8 year old is into hockey - mostly taking the summer off and during the season it is Monday/Friday and Sunday afternoons. This summer he is into golf and skiing. We do family biking as well, but it just isn't really a workout for me. Summer we also have the regular trips to Hawaiian falls which opens for passholders at 10 so I need to be done by 9:30 on those days.

I do most of my "riding" on the trainer in the garage(with 4 fans) after the kids are in bed and try to get out for a real ride at least every other weekend. Obviously not ideal, but when we have kids we do what we gotta do.


----------



## tottenham21

I'm also looking for a group ride near the rosemeade and midway area, I mostly ride by myself but it will be more fun to have a few good mates to ride with..


----------



## ScottsSupersix

Try the PBA Popsicle rides in Plano, we meet at the Tom Thumb parking lot, Custer and Renner, 6 pm on Tuesdays and Thursdays. Four ride groups, Pop A-D. Pop C group is a nice ride at 18.5 avg, Pop B is a real challenge at 20.5 average with acceleration on all hills, more like a 33 mile interval. I can't tell you about Pop A, but I hear it averages around 22.


----------



## jpaschal01

ScottsSupersix said:


> Try the PBA Popsicle rides in Plano, we meet at the Tom Thumb parking lot, Custer and Renner, 6 pm on Tuesdays and Thursdays. Four ride groups, Pop A-D. Pop C group is a nice ride at 18.5 avg, Pop B is a lung buster at 20.5 average with acceleration on all hills, more like a 33 mile interval. I can't tell you about Pop A, but I hear it averages around 22.


And the D group rolled in tonight with a 16.2 average. It was a super hot one tonight. My Garmin said it was 111.2 at the start and 102.2 at the finish (about 8:20).


----------



## texag88

I'm also a fairly new road cyclist still getting into shape. Would like to find a group to ride with and meet other cyclists. I'm considering the tri-shop rides since I'm in the area. Also the PBA and Shawnee Trail group out of Frisco. I'm thinking about doing one of the beginner/novice rides this weekend.


----------



## jpaschal01

texag88 said:


> I'm also a fairly new road cyclist still getting into shape. Would like to find a group to ride with and meet other cyclists. I'm considering the tri-shop rides since I'm in the area. Also the PBA and Shawnee Trail group out of Frisco. I'm thinking about doing one of the beginner/novice rides this weekend.


I personally started with the PBA novice ride last September and glad I did. Since then I've moved through the Step-Up & B-Squared rides. Now ride Tweeners and do the Tuesday & Thursday POP rides. I recommend the PBA because I've had success and fun, but also because the club is so large, there are plenty of different rides to get involved in to suit anyone's needs. I've also found that the ride leaders are super safety conscious, preach safety, teach safety, and will call out those that are doing unsafe things. The Novice ride is a great beginning because they actually teach people about group riding and how to be safe.


----------



## texag88

Thanks for the feedback. I might give the PBA ride a shot.


----------



## asetliff

I myself will be relocating to Dallas/Irving area soon. I'll be working North/West above the DFW airport on West Royal Lane. 

Currently I have no housing lined up or any rides picked out. Is there anything close in this area as far as rides are concerned. 

Also if anyone has any housing advice or recommendations PM me. 
Also if anyone has any advice on where my wife can work (RN in the ER) PM me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ulu

mriddle said:


> My only issue is riding in 100 degree plus heat for 3/4 months of the year.


I may be moving to ft worth fm socal, and I'm wondering how the summer temps are for the before/after work rides during the hot months. I usually do my weekday rides fm 6-8am, and I'm hoping the temps are low 80's?


----------



## Creakyknees

ulu said:


> I may be moving to ft worth fm socal, and I'm wondering how the summer temps are for the before/after work rides during the hot months. I usually do my weekday rides fm 6-8am, and I'm hoping the temps are low 80's?


Pre-dawn temps in the low 80's, yeah pretty reasonable.

At 5 pm in the summer, it's going to be 100F or more.


----------

